# Finally got the well needed rain!!!



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Over the past few days we got a substantial amount of rain here in my part of the SE  And there calling for more tonight!!! I did go for a small walk today between showers and really didn't find much... I did come across a small bunch of buggy Oysters.. and I also checked a spot that usually has some white pore chickens that I'm always late on.. and as usual I was late again  all white and little flies all over them.. With this rain I'm hoping it will get some shrooms poping in a few days.. Need to restock, almost out of Trumpits....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

You must be getting way more rain then we are up here ( Lewiston ) The last rain we got was for a day and a half, and didn't produce anything. Out of the whole summer I've found 1 cincinnatus, and that's it. We're going to need a good week of rain to salvage the summer shrooms ! I'm just praying , fishing and crawfish trapping, till some good fall rains hit ! Good luck down there !!!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes we did get a good amount in a few days... other than the old shrooms I found I didn't come across any others.. I'm hoping the rain we got will salvage the season but I'm not holding my breath, its still dry down here. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Its happening here, everything at once!

I picked 34 fresh button Goldens and 12 button Voluminious Milkys, 4 button but FAT baby HedgeHogs, Boletes are coming everywhere, Bitters, Frost's, Blueing bolete's you name it, my low back has been aching so I did not cover alot of ground but did come home with dinner!

BD


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Went back this morning, Cinnabar Chants popping everywhere, collected 15 Sweet tooths the bugs hadent gotten to yet, prolly 50+ Golden Chantrells mostly buttons Ya buddy just the way I like em!
Its time to get out there and sweat off a few calories, its pays dividends! Well here anyway!
Good Luck

BD


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Ill be looking Sunday.... its been so dry down here.. but the rain that we got should help!! Even if its a short summer shroom season down here that's ok as long as I can get my black trumpits, sweet tooths and hedgehoges... cinnabars in my area were late last year and so were the goldens.. Hell I found hens mid augest with goldens and trumpits and everything else.. As a matter of fact I beleave I was the first to post of hen last year found in augest.... I know a few people thought I was lieing untill they found them!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

